# Rookie mistake of the week. Or, how not to handle a carboy



## LoneStarLori (Nov 5, 2013)

I learned two valuable lessons this morning.

#1. Don't try to do blending and tasting without eating first.
#2. Don't try to move a 3 gal carboy one-handed. EVER.

The thing that makes me the saddest? It was my black currant wine that I have been bulk aging for 4 months and it was GOOD, finally. 







I did manage to get 3 taster bottles out of it before I moved/dropped the carboy.


----------



## weaverschmitz (Nov 5, 2013)

Were your hands wet or dry when you moved the carboy? I always use 2 hands for this exact reason. At least you don't have hardwood floors. Can you provide some tips for cleaning up an accident like this? So sorry but thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2013)

Lori, I had to delete my insensitive message. I am sorry this happened to you after so much work. 

Were you seriously moving a full 3 gallon carboy with one hand?! Hoochie mamma! I'll bet no one messes with Texas or YOU!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 5, 2013)

My hand was wet. Which is exactly what came to mind first when I felt it slipping. I could have kicked myself cause I knew better. 

The cleanup? A Hoover Floormate
It vacuums, washes then squeeges dry. I have nothing but wood and tile and I love it. It works great for spills of all magnitudes.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 5, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Lori, I had to delete my insensitive message. I am sorry this happened to you after so much work.
> 
> Were you seriously moving a full 3 gallon carboy with one hand?! Hoochie mamma! I'll bet no one messes with Texas or YOU!



lol,
No worries about sensitivity, I'm a big girl and a bit of a smart a$$. I can handle it.

I had the carboy on the countertop filling bottles and realized I needed it to be on the floor when using the AIO pump. I attempted to keep one hand on the bottle I was filling, while trying to move the carboy just a few feet below by grabbing it by the neck. Thats when I realized my hand was wet. If my hand were dry, I probably could have made it. But, that's where the tasting wine before breakfast comes into play.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 5, 2013)

Lori 
Dont feel alone - I dropped a carboy and almost cut a major vein in my wrist. Since then I developed the Allinone for that specific reason. I am getting older and I tend to rush things - and I don't start drinking until after all work is done - Yes I know its not that fun but there are less mistakes this way- LOL

I am glad you are all right !! That is the most important thing 

did you filter the shop vac prior to drinking ??


----------



## GreginND (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh the horror. So sorry for your loss. I guess the name RIP current takes on a whole new meaning now.


----------



## jhm614 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dang! Glad you are okay!


----------



## Thig (Nov 5, 2013)

Lori that is terrible,glad you are not hurt. These accidents seem to be happening too often.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 5, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Oh the horror. So sorry for your loss. I guess the name RIP current takes on a whole new meaning now.




Hahaha...  Didn't think of that Greg. Good point.

jhm614; Thanks, For a change I was wearing shoes. Could have been pretty ugly otherwise.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh, Lori, I have nothing clever to add, but sorry for your mishap. Dang it!

Edit: Wait! I _do_ have something clever to add. As we have all seen, Lori's signature is: "Carboys are like Gremlins. If you get them wet, they will multiply." Evidently, sometimes if they get wet, they will divide!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 6, 2013)

Lori, first and foremost, I'm glad that you didn't get hurt, that's the most important thing, carboys and wine can be replaced.
On a side note, I always bottle with the AIO, carboy and bottles on the same counter, it worked flawless bottling 14 cases, one after another..


*** *I should clarify something: *
*It isn't recommended to bottle with carboy and bottles on the same surface as I've been doing, you should really have the carboy lower than the bottles or you can have a constant flow of wine through the lines caused by gravity, even if you press the vacuum release, I usually move the unit from one bottle to the next real fast to avoid this, but end up with a slight mess from time to time.
Once again, I don't want to give you the wrong advice, it is far better to listen to Steve and bottle the way he has recommended.*******

Tom


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 6, 2013)

Lori sorry for your lost. 1 Hand on a 3 gal. though? I hope I never get on your wrong side! You go girl!!lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 6, 2013)

ok lori.....sorry that you lost your wine, and had all that clean up.

now get the winemaking out of the kitchen and somewhere else where you have more room, and dont have to move your carboys ....


----------



## iVivid (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been there; with a Wine Expert White Port Kit that I was particularly wanting to enjoy. VERY sticky cleanup. Under freezers, etc etc the mess just seemed endless. I feel for you LOTS LOTS and LOTS. And losing my precious 11.5L carboys, they are my favourite size too. RIP... I feel your pain!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2013)

Lori first off. I am happy you're safe and didn't get hurt. So sorry for your loss. 

It's like losing things in a fire. The structure (carboy) can be replaced, but the personal things like pictures (wine) cannot be duplicated always.


----------



## Julie (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh Lori, 

So sorry this happened to you but so glad that you did not get hurt.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 6, 2013)

I too am glad you didn't get hurt! I'm looking at my feet as I type this & can still see the scars from 15 mo ago when I dropped an empty 5 gal carboy on my feet & tile floor. Carboys can be VERY dangerous, especially with wet hands! I was cleaning mine. Newbies beware! Others very careful!! It can happen to anyone. Roy


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 6, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooo! Poor girl. I'm glad you're ok. 

Looking at it from a different side: if you were a winery your three bottles would sell for big money as a 'rare and limited edition vintage'.  Perhaps you will savour them all the more because of this.


----------



## reefman (Nov 6, 2013)

Glad you are okay Lori. 
I just ordered a carboy carrier. I'm getting too old as well, and a 6 gallon carboy is getting heavier and heavier. Not taking any chances of the same happening to me.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 6, 2013)

Lori,
I am with you on moving the 3gal. with one hand. I usually grab one in the right and one in the left and away we go. That is from years of strongman training. I do, however, make sure they are dry. Very impressive move from you nonetheless.

Really like your labels and name on the bottles you managed to save. Very nice.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 6, 2013)

Glad that you were not hurt or cut.. but I'd bet that slivers of glass will make their appearance over the next 6 months no matter how fastidious your are in trying to sweep up every single speck of glass.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 6, 2013)

Reef man, you have a good point about carboy carriers. I'm in the process of making 6 that each hold 2 carboys that along with a vacuum pump & carboy cleaner wand I only lift empty or also empty ones with a little cleaning solution in them to empty into the sink. But I also added carboy handles so I can get a better grip & there is less chance of the carboy slipping out of my hand again! Roy


----------



## reefman (Nov 6, 2013)

It's from Carboy.net. 
I'll do a review on it when it arrives. 
Nice things are a zipper on the side from top to bottom, and two handles on top to carry (or use just one if so inclined ), and a handle on the bottom to pour. Made from what looks like a heavy nylon, and it's black, so it acts as a cover to keep light out as well.


----------



## Ebonheart (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, I think that picture is EXACTLY why my wife pushed me on using a basement room with concrete floors for the wine/beer making.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 6, 2013)

Lori, you need a new signature line, *"no Texans were harmed in the making of this Wine!"*
Thanks for the reminder to all of us to take some extra care, glad you weren't hurt.
Mike


----------



## Elmer (Nov 6, 2013)

Lori,
I have been lucky never to dump a carboy,
However I see absolutley no shame in getting down to the spillage with a straw and enjoy the fruits of your effort before mopping the rest up!

just dont chew on the glass!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 6, 2013)

omg elmer...that is a visual for sure.....


----------



## jswordy (Nov 6, 2013)

Why didn't you CALL ME? I could've caught a flight and been down there shortly, licking it up off the floor!


----------



## bkisel (Nov 6, 2013)

For many (most?) of us it could have easily been twice as bad... *6 GALLONS!*


----------



## jpike01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa! You survived the ultimate bottle bomb! It is still a good day!!


----------



## kevinlfifer (Nov 6, 2013)

That's enough to make you Whine


----------



## reefman (Nov 7, 2013)

I recall a similar disaster about a year ago, but it involved a table collapse, and the loss of several carboys full of wine.
I Can't remember who it was???


----------



## seth8530 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, I guess the best you can do is take solace in that you were not hurt, that it was only 3 gallons of wine, and that it was under a year old.


----------



## Julie (Nov 7, 2013)

reefman said:


> I recall a similar disaster about a year ago, but it involved a table collapse, and the loss of several carboys full of wine.
> I Can't remember who it was???


 
SarahRides, that was a horrible accident


----------



## RCGoodin (Nov 7, 2013)

Lori,

My heart goes out to you. I'm sure you have helped many newbies by sharing this experience. 

Glad you're ok, and I love your kitchen......


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the condolences. I guess I was fortunate that I only suffered a cut on my thumb. I have carboy handles, but on on the 3 gal. ones. I may have to revise that system. And no, I didn't use a straw. 

James, I agree and would love to take it out of the kitchen. I keep the bottles in the spare bedroom on that cart you see on the left. It's an audio visual cart that holds about 500 lbs. Then I roll it out when I need to do the wet stuff. I have plenty more space, 2 car garage, a shop and even a guest house. Heat is the only thing stopping me from over taking one of those spaces. I would have to air condition it 365 days a year. 

Any suggestions for temp control otherwise?


----------



## joeswine (Nov 7, 2013)

*Toos for the tool box*

*Notice the milk creates*...*THEY HAVE BUILT IN HANDLES,FORGET THE PUMPING ASPECT IT'S STILL NEEDS TO BE MOVED AROUND AT SOME POINT AND SOMETIMES MORE THAN ONCE ,SAFETY AND SECURITY IN THE PROCESS,,,,,,,,,JUST REMEMBER IT'S ONLY JUICE..........IT WILL BE BETTER IN THE END.*​ 

WHAT WOULD HAVE P!!!ED ME OFF WAS THE CLEANING THE FLOORS AND THE STICKYNESS AFTERWARDS........


----------



## RCGoodin (Nov 7, 2013)

Joe,

Your 2 cents always ends up worth 5 bucks....


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 7, 2013)

Totally agree with Joe. All my 3 , 5 and 6 gallon carboys are stored and moved in "milk crates". The one downside is that they make it difficult to see the height of the lees after first racking or to see presence of any lees after the third or fourth racking... Still have not figured out how to solve that problem, but the benefit of safety and the reduced risk of a catastrophic accident outweighs that cost, IMO.


----------



## Elmer (Nov 7, 2013)

I like Joe's advice and have been thinking of doing that for some time. 
I have an old milk crate in the garage I am going to start using, after a few good sterlizing baths.
But I can not for the life of me find any heavy duty ones locally.
My wife bought me one at target but it is flimsy, so the search continues.


----------



## reefman (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sure someone on the list knows where to get them (honestly)!
I used to manage a convenience store 30 years ago, and had a nice supply of them.


----------



## reefman (Nov 7, 2013)

Forgot to add that I received my Carboy cover yesterday. It's well made, and a nice tight fit.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 7, 2013)

Love my Brew Haulers. Cheaper off Amazon, adjustable and easy to store.


----------



## Skycrestfarm (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow... What a Bummer!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 7, 2013)

*looking for the lees????*

FLASHLIGHTS WORK WELL,ANOTHER WAY IS TO ADD SUPERKLEER WAIT 2WEEKS AND RACK TO A BUCKET,THAT SHOULD ALWAYS DO THE TRICK.OR LOOKING STRAI=GHT DOWN THE CARBOYS NECK ?.........................................



DO YOU SEE THE SEDIMENT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE LAST PIC? IF YOUR DEALING WITH A RED,THEN THE PROCESS SHOULD APPLY ALSO,RACK ANYWAY AND PROCESS STRAIGHT THROUGH EITHER ,RE-CARBOY OR BOTTLE ......THE SAFETY IS THERE YOU JUST HAVE TO LEARN A BETTER APPROACH TO THE END.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 7, 2013)

reefman said:


> Forgot to add that I received my Carboy cover yesterday. It's well made, and a nice tight fit.



That looks pretty neat. Does it have a zipper somewhere?

The thing with the brew haulers is, the way the handles are designed, it looks to me like a back injury waiting to happen. I usually squat and pick them up with a big hug.  Using my legs and not my back.


----------



## oreoman (Nov 7, 2013)

I got milk crates from The Container Store. They are sturdy-- not flimsy. 
I think I might have to get some of those carboy covers. They look useful. I like the Brew Hauler but I also like to keep trying to find the better mousetrap. Haha


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 8, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> Totally agree with Joe. All my 3 , 5 and 6 gallon carboys are stored and moved in "milk crates". The one downside is that they make it difficult to see the height of the lees after first racking or to see presence of any lees after the third or fourth racking... Still have not figured out how to solve that problem, but the benefit of safety and the reduced risk of a catastrophic accident outweighs that cost, IMO.


 
I use milk crates as well except when on my carboy rack. They're a dime a dozen if you look around.

What if you cut out a 2-3 inch hole at the bottom of each side with a hole saw or zip saw? It would give you a way to see into the bottom without taking much away from the strength of the crate. Also a bit of white cardboard in the bottom would make it easier to see. (just thinkin out loud)

cheers


----------



## reefman (Nov 8, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> That looks pretty neat. Does it have a zipper somewhere?
> 
> The thing with the brew haulers is, the way the handles are designed, it looks to me like a back injury waiting to happen. I usually squat and pick them up with a big hug.  Using my legs and not my back.



Yes, It has a zipper running from top to bottom.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 8, 2013)

reefman said:


> I recall a similar disaster about a year ago, but it involved a table collapse, and the loss of several carboys full of wine.
> I Can't remember who it was???


 
I can't recall who it was either, but I saved the picture...to always remember never to use a pedestal table to hold multiple full carboys. This is the sole reason my Lab table is supported on 4x4's, topped with three-quarter-inch plywood, and is anchored firmly to the wall!

For some reason I thought this was Julie's disaster. I could be wrong...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 8, 2013)

lori i use my guest house, are my studio which I use to rent, but now keep for wine making and the occasional quest...
send me pic and square footage, maybe i can come up with idea for you...


----------



## reefman (Nov 8, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> I can't recall who it was either, but I saved the picture...to always remember never to use a pedestal table to hold multiple full carboys. This is the sole reason my Lab table is supported on 4x4's, topped with three-quarter-inch plywood, and is anchored firmly to the wall!
> 
> For some reason I thought this was Julie's disaster. I could be wrong...


That's the picture I was looking for...it was SarahRides basement disaster.


----------



## reefman (Nov 8, 2013)

I did a search and found the link to SarahRides disaster, and then the cleanup and rebuild. She did a great job, and the thread contains a lot of good information on what to do and not to do.
Poor Sarah has been through a lot the last 2 years.

The Disaster
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/winemaking-just-not-meant-me-14300/

Rebuild after the cleanup.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/ta-da-30472/


----------



## JohnT (Nov 8, 2013)

Lori, 

So sorry for your loss!

Happened to one of my members. He went to pick up a carboy, and placed his hand over a bee that was sitting on it. as he lifted, the bee got him and he ended up droppin gthe 5 gal carboy on the concrete floor as a matter of reflex. 

Long story short, this friend is not a proud owner of the "Dropped Bottle" winery.


----------



## jpsmithny (Nov 8, 2013)

Lori, So glad you were not hurt but Thank You for posting this.

It's a reminder that this can be a dangerous hobby.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 8, 2013)

Poor Sarah. Those pictures are just awful. I think I would have just given up the hobby after that. Or sold the house... as is.


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 8, 2013)

Bummer Lori, but what a nice outpouring of support. Thanks for sharing, I think you've raised awareness for all of us. No doubt this is the best forum ever.


----------



## rob (Nov 8, 2013)

I have done the same thing, drinking and moving carboys don't mix. I never ever told anyone so keep it to yourself.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry!


----------

